# [Resolved] Fatal Exception OE



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

For about the past week I have had the BSOD pop up with the message A fatal exception 0E has ocurred in 0028:00000002. Press any key to continue. The current application will be terminated. Then the computer freezes. This usually happens whenever I try to access windows explorer, cd-rom-rw-dvd or the A drive. I have been searching all over the internet for help, but no one seems to have this particular fatal exception. I recently installed Madden 2003 and Kodak digital camera software. That may have something to do with it, but I am not sure. I have tried to delete some programs to free up some memory, but I had no luck. Please help!!


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Windows is tied in with IE, have you tried going to Start > Settings > Control Panel and double click Add / Remove Programs. Select Microsoft Internet Explorer and INternet Tools, click add / remove at the bottom and do a repair on IE>


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

No, I have not tried to do a repair on IE yet. I will try it tonight and let you know how it goes tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

I tried to repair IE but it did not work. I still get the BSOD. I tried to remove the Madden NFL 2003 game. It will not let me uninstall it! I don't know why. I tried the start>settings>control panel>add/remove programs and just using the games uninstall program. When I try to uninstall the game a text box pops up with a buch of wingding type letters. Then it will not let me do anything. I have to press ctrl+alt+delete to take away the text box. Now, I am thinking this is the problem with my computer, but I can't uninstall the game!! I also checked out my hard drive space and virtual memory. They have plenty of space left. Could someone now please help me to uninstall that stupid football game???!!!Hopefully that is the problem.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is fatal exception 0E that is number 0 not letter O

It is frequently caused by a driver conflict so i would suspect the kodak camera before the game


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

I didn't see anywhere in the post where you said what operating system you were running..


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

I am running on windows 98.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Oh, don't think you're alone....

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=0028:00000002&sa=N&tab=wg

Does the error recur if you run *msconfig* and uncheck the "startup group" processes on the general page? This is just a test, not a solution. You can try the same with autoexec.bat and config.sys

Have you tried doing the uninstall from Safe Mode?


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

Another source for information on the subject. Go here http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;w98errmsg


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

I am going crazy! I tried Rollin Rog's suggestion, but it didn't work. I just got a different error message. When I clicked on my computer the message A fatal exception error 0E has occurred at 0028:00000013. The current application will be terminated. ???!!
Then I went into safe mode to uninstall the Madden Football game. It was successfully uninstalled, but it didn't fix the problem. Then I deleted the Kodak software (most of it). I tried to delete this one part called kodak SD-MMC Reader. When I tried to uninstall this it went to a blue screen and said fatal error 0E has occurred at 0028:00000013 so I pressed any key and then I got another error that said a fatal error 0D has occurred at 0246:015F47FB. This is the first time I have ever gotten any other message than the 0E 0028:00000002. I started up in safe mode to see if I could delete the SD-MMC Reader from there. When I tried to uninstall it a text box appears with the word SEVERE and a red circle with an x in it. It says the system display needs to be set to 16- bit color or higher. To change settings click start>control panel>display. So I went to the settings tab on the display and it would not let me choose any other option other than 16 (it didn't have any other options). So I got out of safe mode and tried to change it from normal mode. It gave me three options 16, 256, or true 16. So I changed it to 256, and restarted the computer. The changes didn't save and I still got the blue screen error when trying to uninstall the SD-MMC Reader program. I am at the end of my rope!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

make sure your Win98 operating system is up to date
Go to http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com scan and make sure you have the latest & greatest for your system. Other manufacuters will also be involved here (ie for drivers ... it is a very convenient way for them to get the word out)

cheers
MDM


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

One more thing...right when I start up the computer and press ctrl+alt+delete it says that explorer is running along with a whole bunch of other programs I am not familier with. I believe they are startup programs. When I ran the msconfig and unchecked the startup group nothing was there except for explorer when I checked the ctrl+alt+delete box. Obviously explorer should not be running. Does this mean internet explorer or windows explorer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

explorer must run - it is an essential system file

(it is not the same as _Internet_ Explorer

MDM


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

We can help you sort out what's running if you give us a post of your current startups using the StartupList application from the site below. You probably have a lot there you don't need and some of it may not be legit.

However if you unchecked all those startups in msconfig, it's not likely to be a resolution of the problem. (They have to be enabled, by the way, for the Startuplist to see them).

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

A brief look at google hits (see google > groups) especially, for some of those errors, suggests they may related to the cd-rom software itself. Are you using a burner and have you installed or uninstalled anything that would affect the software it uses?

You may have a corrupt video driver installation if you cannot change settings there. Sometimes startups can interfere with changes in display settings. Programs for video conferencing, for example, can lock the settings.


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

I do have a burner, but I never use it much. Should I uninstall and reinstall the EZ CD Creator software for the burner? I haven't installed or uninstalled anything that would have affected it. My boyfriend downloaded a trial version of EZ CD creator #5. He said he deleted it because the trial ran out after about two weeks. Possibility?? If it has something to do with the hardware my best bet is to take it to a technician. But how will I know it is the hardware.? This is so annoying! I don't know if I should just give up and buy a new one or take it in for a look. My computer is almost 4 years old. Since I can't use my cd-rw-dvd or floppy in normal mode can I back up all of my files in safe mode? This is going to be the worse case senario if I decide screw it I am getting a new computer! I will have the list of the startups tomorrow.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well here's a possible test, you won't be able to access the cd-rom or dvd drives when you try it, but if the error has been occuring when you go to the floppy drive or open Explorer, then it will point to the protected mode drivers which normally load.

The test is to run *msconfig* and click on the Advanced tab. Put a check in "force compatibilty mode". This does not load any 32bit drivers associated with the rom drives.

The only files you would be able to backup are ones you can put on a floppy in Safe Mode. The test above emulates it with regard to those drivers.

If you do uninstall adaptec, before you reinstall you should look in the c:\windows\system\iosubsys directory for any leftover vxd's associated with Adaptec.

Here is a link that gives some advice on uninstalling:

http://www.plextor.com/english/support/faqs/How_To/Uninstall_Install_ezcd_Basic.html


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

So I tried to download the startup list. As I was trying to save the .txt file I got a blue screen error. First it was a fatal exception 0E at 0028:00000013, then I presses any key and got a brand new message a fatal exception 0E 017F:BFF9DFFF. I pressed any key then the computer froze for a couple of seconds before the message KERNEL32 caused a general protection fault in module KRNL386.exe at 0001:000075a2 then I pressed ctrl+alt+delete then then came up MSN6 caused a general protection fault in module KRNL386.exe at 001:000075a2. So these are all new errors. I never get the original message fatal exception 0E at 0028:00000002 anymore. I don't know if this is a sign that I am getting closer to a solution or not. Maybe I am just screwing up my computer more cause I have no idea what I am doing. So I restarted the computer in safe mode. This is the only way I will get the startup list. Here it is but who knows if the computer being in safe mode affects it at all.

StartupList report, 2/1/03, 12:46:56 AM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
Billminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
POINTER = C:\PROGRA~1\MSHARD~1\point32.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
VsEcomrEXE = C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\vsecomr.exe
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
Gravis AppAware Loader = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DBServer.exe
SVAPlayer = C:\Program Files\SVA Player\SVAPLAYER.EXE
QAGENT = C:\PROGRAM FILES\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
AdaptecDirectCD = "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

winmodem = WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
Reminder = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\Sys

My cd-rom drive was not showing up in safe mode. I don't know if that is good or not. I am beginning to think this is becoming a drive issue. ????? I think my next task is to uninstall Adaptec EZ CD creator. The only problem with uninstalling software is if it isn't causing the problem I can't reinstall it becuase I can't access any of my drives. If it is a drive problem how do I fix it and how much will it cost me? I have a dell if that helps. Thanks for all of your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You won't be able to access your CD-ROM in safe mode because the 
controller drivers required are not loaded in that mode or in "compatibility mode" if you use the msconfig option.

Some of those errors, the krnl386.exe ones at least, or often indicative of either program conflicts or ram failures. If you have more than one module, try swapping them out. Sometimes just removing, cleaning the contacts and reseating them will resolve some problems.

You can also try the software tester DocMemory. Fails will almost always indicate serious faults, passes are not always conclusive. It should be run for a couple of "burnin" loops before terminating.

http://www.simmtester.com/page/products/doc/download.asp

Your Del Software disk may give you the ability to reinstall Adaptec; I've got one but never used it myself. You will probably have to update Adaptec even after reinstalling.

Although your startuplist is not complete, from what I can see there you have both NAV and McAfee running; this is not recommended and you could be experiencing a conflict. You should uninstall one or the other. Besides that and Adaptec, there is nothing that stands out.

VsEcomrEXE = C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\vsecomr.exe
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET

Although I can't see your autoexec.bat file in this incomplete startuplist, you may also have one or both running a scan on startup. Again, not a good idea.

By the way, if you had internet access to get the startup list, you were not in Safe Mode, you just didn't have a normal display.


----------



## rcourtright (Jan 27, 2003)

I finally fixed the problem!! I am soooo happy. It was all because of that Adaptec Easy CD Creator version 5 my boyfriend downloaded. He told me he had deleted it, but obviously he did not. I was about to uninstall the original version from my computer when I saw that version 5 was still on there. I uninstalled it and rebooted. It worked!! I was so mad at him! I never saw it in the list (well I wasn't looking for it either). Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## Sici (Nov 16, 2004)

Help please: I just purchased PC Register from this website and cannot reach [email protected], this address will not go thru fo some reason. My registration key does not work. It is the address I have to use since I need help with this order. Any other help please? thanmx, Sici


----------



## Sici (Nov 16, 2004)

Help please: I just purchased PC Register from this website and cannot reach [email protected], this address will not go thru fo some reason. My registration key does not work. It is the address I have to use since I need help with this order. Any other help please? thanx, Sici


----------



## Sici (Nov 16, 2004)

Sici said:


> Help please: I just purchased PC Register from this website and cannot reach [email protected], this address will not go thru fo some reason. My registration key does not work. It is the address I have to use since I need help with this order. Any other help please? thanmx, Sici


----------



## Sici (Nov 16, 2004)

Got it!!!! thanx anyway members, sici


----------



## Sici (Nov 16, 2004)

would someone please help me fix Error message:

WINDOWS>>>>a fatal exception OE has occurred at 017F:BFF9DFFF
the current application will be terminated.

pressing any key does not work, I have to press CTRL ALT DELETE, thanx, sici


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sici, you need to start NEW threads for EACH specific problem, not piggyback old ones.

Tell when the error first began, your operating system version, any configuration changes that might have been made just prior to the problem.

And find out if the error occurs in Safe Mode.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q180902

I am going to close this thread to future replies.


----------

